# What breed is he?



## ShugaCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

I thought I posted this yesterday, but now I can't find it. I'm new to the chicken forum. Let's try this again. I got 4 chicks. The only breed I can't remember is the one that turned into a rooster. I live in the city and need to find it a home, but would like to know what breed he is first.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Mille Fleur D'Uccle

Cute little guy!


----------



## ShugaCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! I wish we could keep him. We have grown attached to him, and I like the sound of his crowing in the morning.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, what a great looking roo. i would find it hard to part with him.


----------



## ShugaCookie (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't keep a rooster in the city. It's sad, but I've found him a good home. He'll be around more chickens too. I think he will be happy. Now I wish I could breed chickens.


----------

